# Berkey not available in Iowa?



## lacy (Apr 15, 2006)

Looking into getting a Berkey and the 2 sites I checked both state, not available in Iowa. Why not? Anyone know why?


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Talk to yer' state legislators. They make kinds of funny laws in Iowa. BTW: Ask them how they are coming along on the concealed carry legislation.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Is it illegal to own a Berkey in Iowa?
Or just illegal to sell one.

alan


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Why not contact the companies and asked them why they cannot sell them in Iowa?


.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I've always wondered that too. I assume (without knowing) it probably has to do with all the farm chemicals in our water. Does the Berkey remove farm chemicals?


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

Check out 641 Iowa Administrative Code Chapter 14 on the Iowa Department of Public Health Website at IDPH - Water Treatment System Registration to understand why. (Basically, the Iowa Administrative Code 641 Ch14 makes certifying a Water Filter as difficult and costly as getting a Drug approved by the FDA to where it isn't in most manufacturer's interests to bother considering it would cost more to gain certification than they would make in Sales Revenue to that State.) 

The Berkey Filters that contain more than 2 Filters are also unavailable for purchase in California for similar regulative reasons.

If you really want one, purchase and have it sent to a friend out of state and then have them re-ship to you.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

lacy said:


> Looking into getting a Berkey and the 2 sites I checked both state, not available in Iowa. Why not? Anyone know why?



not sure why but i can help just order 2 have them sent to my place in Wis and then i will meet you to drop yours off , sounds like a winner to me , might get some spare parts and cartiges while your at it, i will even ,sweeten the deal a bit i will buy breakfast in Diresville or dinner in ballville your choice

thanks , Pete


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

Iowa code 714.16 is where selling unregistered water treatment systems is declared a crime (consumer fraud). Here is an exerpt



> h. It is an unlawful practice for a person to sell, lease, rent, or advertise the sale, lease, or rental of a water treatment system *in this state*, for which claims or representations of removing health-related contaminants are made, unless the water treatment system...


Note the bold section above. *This state* is not *the state*. While *the state* is a constitution sovereign entity *this state* is a federal zone established within the exterior boundaries of *the state*.

Just tell them to ship it to your address without the zip code and you are legal. Try to stay out of *this state* when at all possible.

And Balltown hasn't rebuilt from the last fire.


----------



## lacy (Apr 15, 2006)

I called customer service at one site and asked, they didn't know why. The other site I called said they would ship it to an out of state relative for me to pick up. So there are ways around it. It just seems silly. Luckily, I live near the Missouri border and do have relatives there.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

palani said:


> .
> And Balltown hasn't rebuilt from the last fire.



I do remember hearing they had a fire somthing about they had a faire then rebuilt and had a second maybe details foggy but i heard somthing

but seriosly if you know someone in another state you can always trade, 
here in Wis there are a few things like R12 refrigerant or for that matter many refrigerants we can not have shipped into the state without a license but none is required just over the border.


----------

